# Ava The Misbehava



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

The Adventures of Ava the misbehava...So we are getting this lovely snowstorm today with winds gusting 18 miles an hour and wet snow falling/blowing, it says it's 21* out, but with the windchill it feels like 6* I let the dogs out as I do every morning to go romp around the yard and not two minutes later Ava appears in her usual napping spot with one of her stuffed toys she had hidden from the boys...or so I thought, upon second glance I realized she had a squirrel in her mouth, UGH...the chase was on, we played a little catch me if you can, then I told her it was time to go in and asked if she wanted a treat, of course she brought the squirrel with her, but was careful to keep it just out of my reach, so I broke out the big guns, whipped cream, and chicken...I was able to lure her back to the porch where she ate the whipped cream then I told her to bring it so we could go in, she grabbed her prize and ran to the door, I guess she figured a little snuggle time with Mr. squirrel was in order, I told her she couldn't take him in, so she went back to her spot, I grabbed the chicken and she kept taking a step or two away from it to get each piece of chicken I offered, but made sure she kept an eye on her fuzzy new toy, after a few minutes of that, I was finally able to get close enough to pick up the squirrel and put him in a bag, not a really great way to start the day, but hey for Ava it was a victory as she finally got her squirrel!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a way to start your morning, I have this mental picture of it all.
I know it wasn't funny for you but I can't help but laugh.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> What a way to start your morning, I have this mental picture of it all.
> I know it wasn't funny for you but I can't help but laugh.


I thought it was funny too, she is such a character!! I just felt bad for the poor squirrel, and I didn't want to take a chance that the dogs might fight over it!!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Nothing like high powered negotiating in a near blizzard to start your day!


----------

